

Dream the impossible - documentary series by Honda [Flash] - zhyder
http://dreams.honda.com

======
zhyder
The first one, "Failure: the secret to success" is pretty good. I don't think
I've ever been this motivated by a commercial.

------
aditya
Wow. I love the failure one as well. Honda rocks.

